# Freejump stirrups for dressage - allowed or not?



## DirectorFury (9 January 2016)

Asking here because I'm far too lazy to email BD if I don't have to.

I've got a pair of blue Freejump stirrups (pic below) and they've basically fixed 99% of the problems I was having with my leg position and I'm getting a lot less hip pain after riding. I can't justify a black pair too, so could I wear my blue ones for dressage? BD rule book just states that stirrups must be used and nothing about colour. Has anyone ever directly asked BD?
Another option is to wrap the blue branch in electrical tape.


----------



## foxy1 (9 January 2016)

I'm interested in this too- I'd thought about painting mine black with water colour paints! (just for dressage!)


----------



## rachk89 (9 January 2016)

I think any problem will be with colour. Muted colours only in dressage that is definitely not a muted colour haha.


----------



## Pie's mum (9 January 2016)

Not quite on topic but I have just got an identical pair. Love them!!!!


----------



## siennamiller (9 January 2016)

BE said I could only use black ones, and they normally run the dressage under BD rules, so I would guess no.


----------



## fairyclare (10 January 2016)

Doesn't answer your question - but I use mine for dressage, they are black though. 

Best stirrups!!


----------



## DirectorFury (10 January 2016)

Well we went dressaging today (unaff run under BD rules) and I covered the blue branch with matt black electrical tape which actually looked quite smart and didn't stand out. Stewards didn't have a problem with them .

I was quite glad to have them when my horse had an explosion in the warm up and nearly had me off!


----------



## Pie's mum (10 January 2016)

That's really handy to know!! The explosion sounds a bit scary!! How did your test go?


----------



## DirectorFury (10 January 2016)

Pie's mum said:



			That's really handy to know!! The explosion sounds a bit scary!! How did your test go?
		
Click to expand...

There were actually 2 explosions - first was when we were about 2 steps into the, thankfully massive, warmup and involved horse rearing and fly bucking and hitting my nose with her neck . Second was when she was asked to trot after 20 mins of walking and trying to get her to relax and was mainly bucking. She's been in more than usual the past few days because the fields are so wet so I'm putting it down to that. Any more behaviour like this and it'll be a saddle fitter and possible vet out job.

Test was very very tense and disappointing - 57%. It was only Intro B! She totally died on me as we went in and I didn't feel able to push her too much in case she exploded again. I was also a bit concerned with the way she was eyeing up the arena fence . Ah well, out again next weekend so hopefully she'll be a bit more chilled!


----------



## Pie's mum (10 January 2016)

Omg that sounds scary, sounds like you did well to stay on! I do hope it's just the lack of turnout and she will be fine next time.


----------



## Under-the-radar (11 January 2016)

I can't find anything in the BD rule book that says stirrups must be "muted colours".  Saddles are specified as having o be brown, black, grey or navy, but it just says that stirrup leathers and irons are compulsory and used in the "conventional way"


----------



## burtie (11 January 2016)

Even if they are allowed I'd keep the black tape on, unless you have the most perfect still lower leg. It's a bit like white gloves, why draw the judges eye to them!


----------



## dixie (11 January 2016)

Don't understand these stirrup irons. What's so special about them that they can fix your leg and other problems? Am curious as they suddenly seem very popular and I can't see why other than the pretty colours, especially like the blue!


----------



## Farma (12 January 2016)

I saw these a few weeks ago when judging, I literally scanned that rule book thinking there must be something about stirrup colour and there isn't so I couldn't say anything! 
The new rule book has only just come out so everyone has a while before they are disallowed!


----------



## acorn92x (12 January 2016)

dixie said:



			Don't understand these stirrup irons. What's so special about them that they can fix your leg and other problems? Am curious as they suddenly seem very popular and I can't see why other than the pretty colours, especially like the blue!
		
Click to expand...

I'm interested to know this too. I've often wondered about these and the Sprenger bow balance stirrups as I'm not sure how they actually work to fix position (Or knee problems in the case of the Sprengers) problems.


----------



## Under-the-radar (12 January 2016)

Farma said:



			I saw these a few weeks ago when judging, I literally scanned that rule book thinking there must be something about stirrup colour and there isn't so I couldn't say anything! 
The new rule book has only just come out so everyone has a while before they are disallowed!
		
Click to expand...

Is this BD judging?  I have the new rule book but it doesn't say anything about coloured stirrups not being allowed. Please can you confirm what you mean by "everyone has a while before they are disallowed"?


----------



## DirectorFury (12 January 2016)

acorn92x said:



			I'm interested to know this too. I've often wondered about these and the Sprenger bow balance stirrups as I'm not sure how they actually work to fix position (Or knee problems in the case of the Sprengers) problems.
		
Click to expand...




dixie said:



			Don't understand these stirrup irons. What's so special about them that they can fix your leg and other problems? Am curious as they suddenly seem very popular and I can't see why other than the pretty colours, especially like the blue!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know why they work, but they do! I'm crippled riding in normal irons and flexis helped me massively, but my hip has deteriorated further and was very painful even when riding in Sprengers. Since I started using these I've had no hip or knee pain when riding, and my lower leg is more stable. I was sceptical when I bought them and fully prepared to sell them on if they didn't work. A lot of people rave about them.

I suspect my position problems were related to my hip pain - my right leg would 'draw up' in canter and come away from the saddle, de-stabilising my position and giving me a swinging lower leg. Less pain = no more drawing up of the leg. THat's my theory anyway .


----------



## rachk89 (12 January 2016)

DirectorFury said:



			I don't know why they work, but they do! I'm crippled riding in normal irons and flexis helped me massively, but my hip has deteriorated further and was very painful even when riding in Sprengers. Since I started using these I've had no hip or knee pain when riding, and my lower leg is more stable. I was sceptical when I bought them and fully prepared to sell them on if they didn't work. A lot of people rave about them.

I suspect my position problems were related to my hip pain - my right leg would 'draw up' in canter and come away from the saddle, de-stabilising my position and giving me a swinging lower leg. Less pain = no more drawing up of the leg. THat's my theory anyway .
		
Click to expand...

I would watch that hip problem. It almost sounds to me like different stirrups have only alleviated the pain for a while and then it came back again. Hopefully this won't be the case but it's something to maybe watch out for in future. I take you have tried yoga and stuff like that to help it?


----------



## soulfull (14 January 2016)

dixie said:



			Don't understand these stirrup irons. What's so special about them that they can fix your leg and other problems? Am curious as they suddenly seem very popular and I can't see why other than the pretty colours, especially like the blue!
		
Click to expand...

I bought mine purely for safety. BUT they are so much more, the weight is perfect, the tread is not only wide but grippy, they have a small angled part to allow for lowering heel without pushing stirrups forward.   I've ridden a cob twice for a friend with her stirrups and my hips are sore for the first time in years


----------



## ester (14 January 2016)

Under-the-radar said:



			Is this BD judging?  I have the new rule book but it doesn't say anything about coloured stirrups not being allowed. Please can you confirm what you mean by "everyone has a while before they are disallowed"?
		
Click to expand...

I think she means at least until next years rule book.


----------



## Under-the-radar (14 January 2016)

ester said:



			I think she means at least until next years rule book.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok - thanks.  I have contacted BD and they have confirmed that coloured stirrups are allowed.  I hadn't heard anything that they were being banned in next years rule book though!


----------



## Farma (14 January 2016)

Under-the-radar said:



			Ah ok - thanks.  I have contacted BD and they have confirmed that coloured stirrups are allowed.  I hadn't heard anything that they were being banned in next years rule book though! 

Click to expand...

No me neither I am only guessing as they are growing in popularity it will happen soon enough more than likely! 

I for one think with the lovely traditional dressage kit bright colour stirrups don't really go!


----------

